# Kinder® Happy Moments Chocolate Assortment and Kinder® Mix Chocolate Treats Basket Because of Possible Health Risk



## daveomak.fs (Apr 11, 2022)

Ferrero Voluntarily Recalls Kinder® Happy Moments Chocolate Assortment and Kinder® Mix Chocolate Treats Basket Because of Possible Health Risk​Ferrero U.S.A., Inc. of Parsippany, New Jersey is voluntarily recalling its Kinder ® Happy Moments Chocolate Assortment and Kinder ® Mix Chocolate Treats basket, because the product may be contaminated with _Salmonella _Typhimurium. _Salmonella_ is an organism which can cause serious and sometimes fatal infections in young children, frail or elderly people, and others with weakened immune systems. Healthy persons infected with _Salmonella_ often experience fever, diarrhea (which may be bloody), nausea, vomiting and abdominal pain. In rare circumstances, infection with _Salmonella_ can result in the organism getting into the bloodstream and producing more severe illnesses such as arterial infections (i.e., infected aneurysms), endocarditis and arthritis.
The voluntary recall is for two products in the U.S.​
ProductKinder Happy Moments Milk Chocolate and Crispy Wafers AssortmentKinder Mix Chocolate Treats BasketSize and Package Type14.1 OZ (400g) square box with lid5.3 OZ (152g) cardboard basketBest By Date and locationJuly 18, 2022 (back panel)July 30, 2022 (bottom of package)Lot Codes and location48RUP334; 48RUP335; 48RUP 336; 48RUP337 (back panel)03L 018AR – 306 (bottom of package)UPC Code and location09800 52025 (right side panel)09800 60209 (bottom of package)Retail LocationsCostco in the Bay Area and Northern Nevada and BJ’s Wholesale Club stores14 Big Y Supermarket locations in Connecticut and Massachusetts


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 11, 2022)

Good thing I'm not a Kinder fan. 

Now, it it was Lindt or Lindor, I'd be in trouble.


----------

